# The June to my Jonny :) *rats*



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well Drew might kill me but I got another rat! :biggrin:

Introducing...JUNE!  









































http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/all-ot...cing-newest-member-our-family.html#post145475


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Awww I love ratties! Yours are so cute!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Huginn said:


> Awww I love ratties! Yours are so cute!


Thanks! I really love them  Jonny has opened up so much since I got her and become quite the curious little thing! She always comes back to home base though (me), which is really good. Gunner is TOO interested so I put him out or in another room when I bring her out. Mikey runs away and sprocket is good with rats. 

I am so glad I have rats again. They are such little wonders


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I love rats! I have a blue right now. Yours are so cute!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> I love rats! I have a blue right now. Yours are so cute!


Ooh I'd love to see yours!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Ooh I'd love to see yours!


Hre She is! I recently found out its a female.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

And her whole tummy underside is white. As you can tell, my Chi loves her.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

She is huge!!!!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Really you think so? She's so much smaller than the male I had before her. What kind of cage do you have?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Really you think so? She's so much smaller than the male I had before her. What kind of cage do you have?


I have a 3 story wire cage that opens on the top. It attaches to a 10 gallon tank which makes its a 4 story. 

My chi likes the rats too


----------

